# To Bully or not to Bully



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Should the bullying begin before the NFG becomes an apprentice, start once he actually becomes a apprentice or just carry on right from day 1 till the card is in the pocket?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

This "bullying" crap is for grade school kids.

I'm going to state my experience coming up and how I handled it. 

My father started in the electrical trade at 19 and just retired a few years back, he told me the night before I went to work 10 years ago to earn the journeymans respect but don't take **** off anyone..

Respect is earned not given... That being said I was talked down to as a first year and all through my apprenticeship, but I stood my ground. 

Journeyman, apprentice, or laborer matters none to me, you show me respect and ill do anything in my power to help you. You disrespect me or not do what I tell you to do, you've got 3 strikes, strike 3 you go to the job superintendent and he decides if you stay or go. Not my problem.

Even when I was a first year there was line that I drew and if it was crossed by a journeyman or anyone higher than me I stood my ground because I won't be cussed out and told I'm not worth anything.

We all have our own personal issues away from work, and just because you work with someone every day doesn't mean you know what they may be struggling with away from work. I agree that they need to leave it at home, but the "bullying" could be the straw that breaks the camels back and all hell breaks loose.

I signed up for an apprenticeship to learn a trade and become a journeyman plumber. If I wanted to get talked down to daily I would have stayed playing D1 college football, or went ahead with my military enlistment...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

You can go to jail for that here......google Brodie's Law.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> This "bullying" crap is for grade school kids.
> 
> I'm going to state my experience coming up and how I handled it.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Amen. except for the D1 I personally couldn't agree more and actually have a lot of the same lessons from my dad, and attitude on the job. Thanks for the input...


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Adamche said:


> You can go to jail for that here......google Brodie's Law.


 
Seriously? Easy does it... I thought we might get some horror stories from guys first years on the job... Not links to attorneys web sites.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry........no I'm not there is no place for bullying.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I think your bullying me about bullying... STOP IT!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

30 + years ago things were different. We took S**T that would land folks in jail quick today. Of course , when you had enough fists were up, things got settled , we went back to work . 
We saw no problem with all that. 
That being said,, if anyone had ever bullied my kid. A hospital would be their easiest ending. 
Bullies are sissies and should be called out on it.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Seriously? Easy does it... I thought we might get some horror stories from guys first years on the job... Not links to attorneys web sites.


 
It's also a big buzz word in the media, and I wanted to see if it was here as well. So now to see if becomes a thread on horror stories or bullying.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

You shouldn't go out of your way to screw with people, that's a given. I ate shiot every day for years. It is what it is. I think the whole bullying thing is over exaggerated now a days. An apprentices role is to do as they are told, and not second guess people. If you want to ask questions, fine. Speculating on people's performance that are above you on the pole is in itself, disrespectful. As I'm assuming that's what this is about. The trades used to be men, doing men's work. All this hippy feel good crap is a cancer to our trade.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

A helper I had texted me (I hate texts) to charge all my m12 batteries one night because he didn't want to deal with a drop light all day.

Notice I said "Had"


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> A helper I had texted me (I hate texts) to charge all my m12 batteries one night because he didn't want to deal with a drop light all day. Notice I said "Had"


Now here's the kind of crap all this feel good anti bullying crap gets. A helpers job is to charge the batteries, and on top of it he tells his plumber to do it like they're equals.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> You shouldn't go out of your way to screw with people, that's a given. I ate shiot every day for years. It is what it is. I think the whole bullying thing is over exaggerated now a days. An apprentices role is to do as they are told, and not second guess people. If you want to ask questions, fine. Speculating on people's performance that are above you on the pole is in itself, disrespectful. As I'm assuming that's what this is about. The trades used to be men, doing men's work. All this hippy feel good crap is a cancer to our trade.


& our society as a whole. Thanks for your input.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> A helper I had texted me (I hate texts) to charge all my m12 batteries one night because he didn't want to deal with a drop light all day. Notice I said "Had"


Originally, he refused to even go in because it was wet. I pulled some vapor barrier out. Shook it off and reinstalled it for the next day.

This text was last Tuesday. I had a gas job in a crawl space Wednesday. I called him and told him to take the day off.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I buy donuts. Buy them lunch once in a while and like to joke around. Play the boom box on site. I love my job. But if you argue Cut me off when I'm talking. Or dare ask me what I'm gonna do while you load or dig or disrespect me my truck my tools or costumers then we won't have fun. We won't have music il be quite and work ur as off. The silent treatment works well I think. They know I'm pissed. And I make it as crappy as I can. I've had one quit on me lol. 

One guy is always joking around. To much. I've warned him. He called me a bich. Just joking. So I walked over to the ditch he was in and as he bend down to shovel out dirt I raked in a couple 5 gallon buckets worth of dirt back down in his ditch. I said I'm just playing !!!! And pushed more dirt in the ditch while he stared at me then said. Ok u better hurry the f up and get this fuingk ditch emptied. After that I need you to unload the truck and I walked off


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I buy donuts. Buy them lunch once in a while and like to joke around. Play the boom box on site. I love my job. But if you argue Cut me off when I'm talking. Or dare ask me what I'm gonna do while you load or dig or disrespect me my truck my tools or costumers then we won't have fun. We won't have music il be quite and work ur as off. The silent treatment works well I think. They know I'm pissed. And I make it as crappy as I can. I've had one quit on me lol. One guy is always joking around. To much. I've warned him. He called me a bich. Just joking. So I walked over to the ditch he was in and as he bend down to shovel out dirt I raked in a couple 5 gallon buckets worth of dirt back down in his ditch. I said I'm just playing !!!! And pushed more dirt in the ditch while he stared at me then said. Ok u better hurry the f up and get this fuingk ditch emptied. After that I need you to unload the truck and I walked off


Right. You don't go out of your way to be a dick, but you won't have your apprentice question your work ability. I like joking around with everyone, as long as my position is respected. If a helper gets too big for his britches he will be gone.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> A helper I had texted me (I hate texts) to charge all my m12 batteries one night because he didn't want to deal with a drop light all day.
> 
> Notice I said "Had"


...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I wonder if they sell any clothes for men where the cubs of today buy their underwear. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Stand of for yourselfs. I say bully the hell out of them. The strong ones will make it, the pansies won't, let them quit. Society has people so screwed up. It's not just the young people of the day, it's there sissy parents that wont cut them loose and let them struggle some.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Originally, he refused to even go in because it was wet. I pulled some vapor barrier out. Shook it off and reinstalled it for the next day.
> 
> This text was last Tuesday. I had a gas job in a crawl space Wednesday. I called him and told him to take the day off.


Kids these days no respect:no:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You whining babies shut the hell up or I'll come out thee and slap the crap out of you. :laughing:


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think the issue of bullying is overplayed. People are too sensitive. There is a line between letting someone know where they stand & being an a**hole all around. It's being misconstrued too often.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I'm not a believer in treating in a way some on here describe they treat their helpers/apprentices......

I do realize though that different people respond differently to certain treatments so it is what it is I guess.....

That said, I have yet to even have to ask or tell any helpers or apprentices to carry my tools anywhere. Matter a fact some wont let me lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

To day was a great day. My apprentice was on his game. We joked busted as and at the end of the day I taught him the basics of running pipe. How to measure the take off of a fitting. What the face , make up , take off ,center line are and how to measure pipe. I told home this is the building block of running pipe plumb squar and true That when he's with me he is to always do it this way. Down the road he can use short cuts and other guys do it differently but this is the correct way to learn. Then I let him measure do the take off and cut thread and screw in the fitting. It took us 20 min to do what had taken 5 min earlier in the day. 
He's very respectful. Works hard has his own hand tools always has his tape measure a pencil and note pad on him at all times. 
Today is how work is supposed to be fun productive and passing down the trade. I enjoy teaching this guy is the sharpest we have out of 8 apprentices But if he gets out of line il be fast to let him know I'm boss. I call him him boy, son goober ,chit head ,mexican ,punk and more

He calls me sir boss and daddy-o 
It's sad they all arnt like him 
I was a lot like him but a bit more mouthy but then again my plumbers wer not as cool as me and wer very verbally rude. So I fired back but in a respectfully way.


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Masters and journeyman who yell and scream at work are the guys who get yelled at home. If you do it right people listen.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Should the bullying begin before the NFG becomes an apprentice, start once he actually becomes a apprentice or just carry on right from day 1 till the card is in the pocket?


you go girl!


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds like you might get yelled at


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Originally, he refused to even go in because it was wet. I pulled some vapor barrier out. Shook it off and reinstalled it for the next day.
> 
> This text was last Tuesday. I had a gas job in a crawl space Wednesday. I called him and told him to take the day off.


I don't believe in bullying.... to anyone... but if my apprentice or journeyman guys left me that message, That damn battery light would be smashed and left out for them to see. and they would be running 100' cords for just the drop light until they were ok with it.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

that's almost as good as always bringing in the hand held torch, cause they don't wanna bring in the real tank, then complaining the portable tank is always empty.


----------

